# Anyone know of treatment abroad for poor responders?



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
I recently attended my post IVF failure meeting (IVF#2) with fertility clinic and this was my 2nd failure. My first IVF had a poor response -only 3 follicles and 2 eggs and none fertilised.  #2 IVF didn't respond to stims so abandoned treatment after 2nd scan.  AMH result was very low and due to the poor response to IVF drugs, I was expecting to be told that I had POF.  At recent appointment, I was very surprised to be told that the AMH result in my case just indicates that I will not respond very well to IVF stims and particularly the long protocol, and was also advised that I would prob not have much success with short protocol either! But in view of my FSH result, I was still ovulating on my own and could have a small chance of conceiving naturally still. I had a scan at this appointment to check that the cyst discovered during IVF #2 had resolved and discovered that there was a follicle waiting to pop so advised about BMS!  As I am still ovulating and having regular periods- I cannot have POF?  Mind you, who knows what quality my eggs are! My DH did have swimmer issues, so ICSI was recommended to us as primary treatment choice at first fertility consult.

I am not sure where to go from here?!  We have ttc for 4 years and normal IVF long or short protocol will prob not work! I was wondering if anyone had heard of any different types of treatment or IVF drug regimes used to treat poor responders abroad?  Am coming around to the thinking that DE treatment abroad may be our only hope, but can't help thinking why can't I use my own eggs?!

Has anyone any suggestions?
Thanks, Bonchance


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Bonchance,

the best advice I can give is to point you in the direction of the lovely ladies on the Poor Responders thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=177971 - some of whom have similar AMH results to you and some of whom have had success abroad. They are very knowledgeable and would definitely be the best bunch to advise and reassure you 

Good luck with whatever you decide to do next    - DE treatment is a huge step, and can take a long time to get your head around - though I do recommend the Reprofit clinic in the Czech republic if ever you do have to go that far (see my profile!). Bear in mind some clinics have a long waiting time (Reprofit is currently at around 11 months wait) - if you are not ready to give up on your own eggs yet and can afford to keep trying, I would definitely try a short protocol at least once (maybe while waiting for your name to come up at donor clinic? this is what I did) and preferably with a clinic which has good results with PRs, such as the Lister in London, or the Jinemed in Istanbul, Turkey - if only so you know you tried everything and don't think "what if?".

Steph xx


----------

